# Battlestar Galactica on UHD listed separately.



## stace (Sep 27, 2000)

Tonight's 8PM and 11PM EDT showings of BG on UHD are, for some reason, listed differently, despite the title being unchanged. So if you are expecting it to get recorded (as I was), make sure you catch the later one with a second season pass or one time recording.

My BG Season Pass lists an episode for next Sunday, but nothing for tonight. A search by title brings up two listings for BG. Very odd.


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

That episode, "Six Degrees Of Separation", will be rerun this Sunday. Again, it's not being listed as an episode of BSG when using "View Upcoming Episodes". Very weird. If, like me, you missed the above alert the first time around, now's your chance to catch it.


----------



## majorjkg (Sep 28, 2003)

I have found that my DirecTV High Definition digital video recorder which uses TIVO programming service, can't distinguish between Battlestar Galactica programming on UHD (74) and SCI FI (244) DirecTV channels. Even though it allows me to make a season pass for both channels, when you examine the season pass programming for either channel you find they are duplicates and for some reason, for which I can only speculate, it will not schedule the UHD channel programming when I also program the SCI FI channel. I must manually select the UHD High Def reruns for recording--I hope I don't forget! TIVO should make each channel programming independent. Is there anything be done about it?


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

majorjkg said:


> I have found that my DirecTV High Definition digital video recorder which uses TIVO programming service, can't distinguish between Battlestar Galactica programming on UHD (74) and SCI FI (244) DirecTV channels. Even though it allows me to make a season pass for both channels, when you examine the season pass programming for either channel you find they are duplicates and for some reason, for which I can only speculate, it will not schedule the UHD channel programming when I also program the SCI FI channel. I must manually select the UHD High Def reruns for recording--I hope I don't forget! TIVO should make each channel programming independent. Is there anything be done about it?


If you are going into the SP and look at view episodes, you will see ALL showings no matter what channel it is on. It will only record the ones on the channel you have selected.


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

majorjkg said:


> I have found that my DirecTV High Definition digital video recorder which uses TIVO programming service, can't distinguish between Battlestar Galactica programming on UHD (74) and SCI FI (244) DirecTV channels. Even though it allows me to make a season pass for both channels, when you examine the season pass programming for either channel you find they are duplicates and for some reason, for which I can only speculate, it will not schedule the UHD channel programming when I also program the SCI FI channel. I must manually select the UHD High Def reruns for recording--I hope I don't forget! TIVO should make each channel programming independent. Is there anything be done about it?


If you only want it to record the HD episodes on UHD, then only set up one SP for that channel.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

dr_mal said:


> If you only want it to record the HD episodes on UHD, then only set up one SP for that channel.


And, if you want both UHD and SciFi episodes, set up two season passes - one for each channel.

This ain't rocket science. It's been working for me since UHD started with episode 1 of season 1 (with the exception of the one episode that started this thread, of course).


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

majorjkg said:


> I have found that my DirecTV High Definition digital video recorder which uses TIVO programming service, can't distinguish between Battlestar Galactica programming on UHD (74) and SCI FI (244) DirecTV channels. Even though it allows me to make a season pass for both channels, when you examine the season pass programming for either channel you find they are duplicates and for some reason, for which I can only speculate, it will not schedule the UHD channel programming when I also program the SCI FI channel. I must manually select the UHD High Def reruns for recording--I hope I don't forget! TIVO should make each channel programming independent. Is there anything be done about it?


I'm guessing your SciFi Season Pass has a higher priority, and since SciFi is running a marathon your UHD Season Pass is saying "oh, that episode is already being recorded in another SP." Move your UHD SP above the SciFi SP in the SP manager.


----------

